# Identifying ducks at a distance



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Check out this site authored by a researcher at the Northern Prairie Wildlife Research Center in Jamestown...

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/tool ... ckdist.htm


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I still have my Ducks at a Distance book that I got when I took firearms safety back in 1980 something. I think it is great!


----------

